# Sperm Banker behind bars



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

More info here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/496/1/

In addition to the home page article the following might be of interest:

Following liquidation, Gonzalez told the liquidator that a Cyprus-registered company, Donzi Ltd, trading as Desema Trading Ltd, owned the rights to the Mannotincluded trademark and website. A false copy of a Licence Agreement was produced by Gonzales in an attempt to authenticate this claim. He also invented a debt of £125,000 for licence fees allegedly owed to Desema Trading Ltd.

Inquiries revealed that this debt did not exist and that Mannotincluded.com Ltd owned the trademark and website itself - valuable assets that should have been turned over to the liquidator.

Among Mannotincluded.com Ltds creditors was City Sprint (UK) Ltd; a courier company that delivered sperm for the customers, which was owed £21,000. All creditors were trade creditors; no money was owed to donors.

On 25th February 2008 the defendant pleaded guilty to:

1. Two counts of fraudulent trading with Mannotincluded.com Ltd:

Gonzales diverted around £185,000 from the company for personal gain between February 2003 and August 2006, although a lack of accurate accounting records has prevented a full determination.

2. Using a false instrument: Licence Agreement.

3. Making a false statement on oath: An affidavit presented during the liquidation proceedings, which claimed that Desema Trading Ltd was a creditor of Mannotincluded.com Limited and was owed £125,000.

4. Misconduct in the course of winding up by failure to deliver up company property - namely the trademark Mannotincluded.com and the website www.Mannotincluded.com - and by failure to inform the liquidator of a false debt £125,000 that had been created in the winding up.

/links


----------

